# gc160 backfire and governer issues



## SavageThrash (Sep 1, 2004)

ok well i am making a mini bike with a honda gc160 5hp and when i give it full throttle it doesnt got all the way to full throttle i think its part of the governer controling it to stop it from giving it more gas. i ave revved it higer by going right to the carb and giving it gas myself. i think thi motor is some how supposed to have a special throttle configuration where when it seneses it needs more gas it will increase the speed and give it more gas. it does have manual throttle it is not the fixed throttle type. its manual but like i said when i put it in the fast postion it still can be given more gas if i go to the carb it self and give it gas. i did it once at the carb (gave it more gas) and it let out a huge backfire so i dont want to go ahead and link my throttle right to the carb incase it backfire more with out consulting some ppl that know what there talking about. so my question is is there a way so that i can disable the auto gas feature and be able to have full control of the throttle myself, and was the huge back fire i had when i revved it by hand just a fluke or will it happen alot if i revv it to high by connecting my throttle straight to the carb peice instead of the werid lever thing (the grey coated lever)

thanks please help SavageThrash


----------

